# That clause ile sebep ve amaç bildirme



## Schizophrenic Cat

Selamlar, 

That clause ile sebep ve amaç bildirmek mümkün mü? Bunu ingilizce forumda sorduğumda hayır dediler. Ama biraz bilmeden ya da günümüzdeki günlük ingilizceyi esas alarak verilen bir cevaptı muhtemelen. Çünkü sonrasında örnek cümleler gördüm. Mesela English Standard Bible'daki bu cümle:

“For my name’s sake I defer my anger; for the sake of my praise I restrain it for you, *that I may not* cut you off.''

Bu da New American Standard Bible'dan aynı cümle:

"For the sake of My name I delay My wrath, And for My praise I restrain it for you, *In order not to cut* you off.''

Görünüşe göre böyle bir kullanım var. Peki böyle bir kullanım şu altta görülen cümle gibi sebep anlamı verebilir mi:

You mustn't have studied hard, that you got very low mark. ( I mean: "seeing that you got very low mark, you mustn't have studied hard. )

Ve bunlar günümüz ingiliz edebiyatı'nda kullanılabilir mi? Mesela edebi bir cümle yazarken? Bilen beni de bilgilendirise sevinirim. 

Saygılar...


----------



## memorable

İlginç bir konu. Eski bir kullanım olabilir. Günümüz İngilizcesinde hiç böyle birşey okumadım. Eski eserler incelemeyeceksen bir anlamı ve hükmü yok sanırım. Eskiden kullandıkları halde günümüzde kullanmıyorlarsa, böyle bir kalıbı doğru kabul edemeyiz. Kullanmıyorlarsa kullanmıyorlardır. Bizim günümüzde kullanmamız da yanlış olur. Hepsi bu. Buna uymak zorundayız.


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

Anladım, teşekkürler. Ama sanırım bunu yanlış bir kullanım olarak nitelendirmek doğru olmayabilir. Mesela günümüzde ''The bias in thine mind preventeth thee from seeing the trew you therein.'' şeklinde bir cümle yazmak dediğiniz gibi günümüz diline aşırı uzak ve artık yanlış, ama mesela yukarıda that'in bahsettiğimiz şekilde kullanımı veya '' The athlet's latest score was his hitherto-best.'' şeklinde bir kullanım sanırım sadece modası geçmiş olarak nitelendirilebilir. Ve hatta subjunctive mood da yavaş yavaş modern İngilizce'nin süzgecinden geçmeye başlıyor, ama daha uzun bir süre doğru kullanım olarak öğretilecektir.


----------



## memorable

Atatürk dönemindeki kullanımlar bile bugün kullanıldığında, anlaşılsa bile toplumdan tepki görebiliyorsun. Ve TDK'ya göre bu tip kullanımlar yanlış. Bunlar o dönemin sosyete ağzı olsa bile sonuç değişmiyor. Bugün TRT spikerleri bile "okuyayım" yerine "okuyim" diyorlar. Şu anda bunu gramer olarak doğru kabul etmesek de zaman içinde muhtemelen doğru kabul edeceğiz. Dil dinamik bir olay. Uyum sağlama zorunluluğu var. Kurumlar bile buna karşı koyamıyor. Çünkü sosyal bir hareket. ​


----------



## memorable

Özetle, eğer bir filolog olmayacaksan kasmana gerek yok. Boşa vakit harcama. Bazı kullanımların mantıken yanlış olduğunu anadili İngilizce olanlar bile kabul ediyor ancak adamlar bu şekilde ifade ediyor ve benimsiyor. Bunları olduğu gibi kabul etmek gerekiyor. Ancak eski metinler inceliyorsan gerçekten ilginç bir konu. pratik bir kullanım. Takdir ediyorum.


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

memorable said:


> Dil dinamik bir olay. Uyum sağlama zorunluluğu var. Kurumlar bile buna karşı koyamıyor. Çünkü sosyal bir hareket.



Katılıyorum. Dil kendini daima yeniler. Ve biz günümüze ayak uydurmak zorundayız. Ancak günlük iletişimde kullanmayacak olsam bile ben yine de dilin zenginliğini günümüzdeki durumuna kısıtlamamak için ve ayrıca zevk için bunları bilmek istiyorum. Ingilizce ile uğraştığım müddetçe muhtemelen bir şekilde işime yarayacaktır diye düşünüyorum. Benimki de böyle bir psikoloji işte. Teşekkürler paylaşımınız için.


----------



## brokok

Bir ihtimal in order to'nun günümüzdeki kısaltması to olduğu gibi geçmişte in order that'in kısaltma şekli olabilir mi  ?


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

brokok said:


> Bir ihtimal in order to'nun günümüzdeki kısaltması to olduğu gibi geçmişte in order that'in kısaltma şekli olabilir mi  ?



Ben de "in order to" "in order that" in participle yoluyla kısaltılmış hali diye biliyordum. Ama olabilir tabi, gayet mantıklı bir yaklaşım yaptınız. Her türlü fikre açığım. En son net bir bilgi sahibi çıkacaktır.


----------



## analeeh

Schizophrenic Cat said:


> Selamlar,
> 
> That clause ile sebep ve amaç bildirmek mümkün mü? Bunu ingilizce forumda sorduğumda hayır dediler. Ama biraz bilmeden ya da günümüzdeki günlük ingilizceyi esas alarak verilen bir cevaptı muhtemelen. Çünkü sonrasında örnek cümleler gördüm. Mesela English Standard Bible'daki bu cümle:
> 
> “For my name’s sake I defer my anger; for the sake of my praise I restrain it for you, *that I may not* cut you off.''



This is archaic and risks being misread by a modern English speaker unless they're familiar with the structure.



> Bu da New American Standard Bible'dan aynı cümle:
> 
> "For the sake of My name I delay My wrath, And for My praise I restrain it for you, *In order not to cut* you off.''
> 
> Görünüşe göre böyle bir kullanım var. Peki böyle bir kullanım şu altta görülen cümle gibi sebep anlamı verebilir mi:
> 
> You mustn't have studied hard, that you got very low mark. ( I mean: "seeing that you got very low mark, you mustn't have studied hard. )



This is different from the first usage, and not just archaic but I think just plain wrong, even in older forms of English. The first usage is that = so that = in order to - 'that' is followed by a purpose or intention. Your usage here expresses not a purpose to the action in the main clause but a reason for the assumption you're making.


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

analeeh said:


> This is archaic and risks being misread by a modern English speaker unless they're familiar with the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> This is different from the first usage, and not just archaic but I think just plain wrong, even in older forms of English. The first usage is that = so that = in order to - 'that' is followed by a purpose or intention. Your usage here expresses not a purpose to the action in the main clause but a reason for the assumption you're making.



I see. Thanks for the reply; it did really help.

Actually sir, yesterday, another British native speaker said me roughly what you said. But she said both uses were OK, but I ought not to use them unless desiring my sentence, poem, novel etc. to sound archaic. Yet another British native speaker even gave me another example of the second usage: "What ails you, that you sit and weep. "

In my sentence, the first part is an assumption, and the second part is a result depending on that assumption. So is the case for the second part of her sentence I quoted above: the first part is a question clause, and the second part a result depending on that clause.


----------



## analeeh

I wouldn't advise you to use them at all. Use of ultra-archaic constructions is one of those things which, like dialectalisms, sound instinctively wrong coming from a non-native speaker. If you use them people will assume it's because you don't have a good enough grasp on English grammar.

You might be right about the 'marks' sentence. It's possible it sounds so wrong to me because the content is fairly modern while the structure looks Shakespearean or something. In any case, this structure will probably not be recognised by many natives and I wouldn't advise trying to use it.


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

Thank you for your advice. I never thought that way. I won't use them, but I'll bear them in mind just in case. 

And yes, I agree to the ultimate degree that 'marks' sentence sounds extremely strange. But I know little about the older versions of English, so I didn't - and probably couldn't - choose words that would go with the type of the structure used. 

Thank you again, sir.


----------

